# How big a cut to the owner?



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

See if there is a local farmers market nearby. If there is and noone else is selling honey, It might be a good place to try. Granted, you'll have to spend the time there, but fees are usually very reasonable, and you can make some good friends and contacts. A local shop may have to double what you charge them because they have overhead costs, or may just take a percentage. I'm lucky enough to have the farm where I have hives as an outlet for sales with no cut taken. I also sell a small amount to a local gift shop that caters to tourists and can get a higher price because it's produced locally. Check you options. I also sell a lot by word of mouth and have built a seperate customer base of people that come to the house to buy


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont mess with farmers markets. Not any around here that would be worth the time for what is sold. I sell at craft fairs, county fairs, Car shows and other places that draw a large crowd of people. Farmers markets are cheaper to set up at than other events but they dont have the volume of people going thru unless you are in a bigger city. Most people who set out to an event even a farmers market are not looking for honey. Honey is an impulse buy. I have a lot of customers that once they do buy honey at an event they will start buying directly from me at home. Be careful selling out of shops or stores. Most state require you to have a food handlers liscense and be inspected. The state usually go easier when enforcing the rules on someone that is selling honey in person than a seller not being there. This allows for the buyer to meet the producer talk with them and make a decision has to wether they want to buy from this person.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

RiverRat, The reason I mentioned farmers market is it sounds like we're talking a pretty small quantity to sell and I didn't think it would be worth the price to get into some craft fairs, many of which run a couple of days or more. I don't do farmers markets myself because I already have outlets, but a friend goes on saturdays and sells quite a bit everyweek and makes some good contacts. His daughter goes and has good luck selling her pillar candles. Our local market is only from 8am-noon and costs one or two dollars to set up a space. I may do a craft fair or 2 this year if I can break 700 lbs.


----------



## BonnieBee (Jul 29, 2007)

Might want to check and see if there's, what we call around here, a tailgate market.
What it is is where folks get together and sell or trade their surplus from the garden or somesuch.


----------

